
Microsoft Teams is the first office app for Linux - gilad
https://venturebeat.com/2019/12/10/microsoft-teams-is-the-first-office-app-for-linux/
======
tadeegan
I wonder if they cross compile .net or if it’s some kind of webapp like
vscode?

